# Razer Megalodon Issues



## tsukasadt (Feb 8, 2012)

i'm gonna apologize now, this is about two different problems between two computers.

the first problem is that my laptop, a Qosmio X505, worked with the Razer Megalodon headset for 3 months, and out of nowhere, no changes to the system, restarting, etc., it stopped working. first thing i did was restart the computer, unplug/replug the headset, simple things. everything registered perfectly fine in the system, the mic worked (tested with seperate speakers), but i couldn't hear anything in the actual headset. well, i hooked it upto my desktop (custom built) and it worked flawlessly (more-or-less, i'll get to it's problem next). so the headset actually worked. i figure it would have to be something to contact the Toshiba about (as the laptop manufacturer) and they walked me through uninstalling the drivers, reinstalling them, restoring the system to before the issue first appeared, and ensuring everything was properly up-to-date. after they could find nothing wrong they told me to contact Razer support. they repeated everything Toshiba had me do and decided it had to be the headset, despite it working on other computers. sent it back, got the replacement, no change in the symptoms. even went back through all the troubleshooting steps with the replacement as i had done with the original. Razer tells me it has to be the laptop and that Toshiba would be the ones to talk to. Toshiba still says to talk to Razer...help! :'(

second problem, sorta a problem, more of an annoyance. when the headset worked on my laptop the sidetone was instant, no delay or trouble. on my desktop, i have, at least, a .5 sec delay from when i say something to when i hear the sidetone. i searched the Razer support site, didn't find anything, tried searching for generic USB headset sidetone solutions and that just confused me, and tried the Microsoft support site. again, help, please!

specs for the desktop are:
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit
CPU: Intel Core i7 Extreme Edition 980X
Graphics: Radeon HD 5970
Motherboard: ASUS P6X58D Premium
Audio: On-board Realtek ALC889 8-Channel High Definition Audio


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

1) Disconnect the headset. Uninstall the Razer software/drivers and reboot. Update/reinstall the audio drivers and reboot. Install the Razer drivers/software.

2) I'm not sure how that is processed. I'd suspect a difference in the audio chipset.

Most issues with Razer hardware, especially after you confirm the hardware is actually functional, is Razer driver/software related.


----------



## tsukasadt (Feb 8, 2012)

thank you for replying.

i tried your instructions on my laptop, but the moment i disconnected the headset it was removed from the device manager. how do i find it to uninstall after it's been disconnected? :S

as for the sidetone thing, that's disappointing. i only have the on-board sound for the desktop and can't afford a seperate card, at the moment, to see if it may be specific to the motherboard audio. then the Razer drivers is more annoying because it's a plug-n-play system using default Microsoft drivers.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Software/drivers should be listed in Add and Remove programs. Removing from Device Manager would not affect the installed software.


----------



## tsukasadt (Feb 8, 2012)

there's nothing listed under my programs list for Razer, by any name i could find.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Then it's possible there isn't a software package, just the drivers themselves. 

With the headset not connected, update/reinstall the audio drivers. After audio is confirmed to be working, then update/reinstall the Razer.


----------



## tsukasadt (Feb 8, 2012)

even after that, theres still no change


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you tried the mic test in the Sounds and Audio Devices properties?


----------



## tsukasadt (Feb 8, 2012)

yes, the mic functions normally, and by use of speakers i can hear myself with a live sidetone.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

So if it's working in the audio setup, then I would suspect a configuration issue with whatever software that you are trying to use, or a conflict between multiple software apps.


----------



## tsukasadt (Feb 8, 2012)

well, i know the microphone is working because of actual speakers and the default Windows tests. it's only the speakers that don't work, and it is infuriating me that nothing is working to fix it.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Is the headset selected as the default output in the speaker setup?


----------



## tsukasadt (Feb 8, 2012)

yep, one the first things i checked. i had read some people saying it still worked in fullscreen games, but trying this on several such games and programs, it's like the speakers are broken but have power. :S


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

OK, for clarification. When you say "speakers", are you referring to the laptop speakers, external speakers, or the headset?

The laptop speakers and external speakers should be disabled when a headset is attached (by default - some chipsets have an option to allow them to stay on).


----------



## tsukasadt (Feb 8, 2012)

i'm referring to both the laptop speakers and external speakers. i went into the sound settings and defined the speakers as the default system to test the microphone, but always reverted back to the headset as default.


----------

